

Tek Feuds – Tech Debate in Washington, DC: iOS vs. Android - mandazi
http://www.tekfeuds.com/

======
mandazi
Team iOS:

Scott Tury, AOL, Chief Architect Mobile

Todd Brannam, PERFECT SENSE DIGITAL, Mobile Architect

Team Android:

Nathaniel Waggoner, XAPP MEDIA, Android Lead

Jared Alexander, CAPITAL ONE, Sr Mobile Developer

------
on_and_off
so, it is a trolling contest ?

